# New bridge link open



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought this may be of interest to someone 8) 

27/02/2009New bridge linking Spain and Portugal opens
A new bridge over the Guadiana river now links the southern Spanish village of La Granado and Portuguese village of Pomarao.
Related ArticlesPortugal harnesses the wind, the sun and the oceansMADRID – A new bridge linking two mining villages in southern Spain and Portugal opened to traffic on Thursday following an investment of EUR 2.5 million, local officials said.

The inauguration of the bridge over the Guadiana river which acts as the border between the two countries means the Spanish village of La Granado is now just 12 kilometres (7.5 miles) away by car from the Portuguese village of Pomarao.

The mayor of the nearby Portuguese town of Mertola, Jorge Rosa, said before it was necessary to drive 140 kilometres by car to travel between the two villages.

"This will revive and boost commercial, social and cultural ties," he said.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sure it is of interest just no comments


----------

